# Nil-odor toxic?



## Rosaandkoko (Jun 16, 2013)

I just put a drop of it on their aspen shavings and one of them has licked a bare spot in the area i put a little drop. I see a little rat made bare spot down to the floor of the cage. It's like "rat-nip". I am afraid i am going to wake up to a dead rat tomorrow.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

This is not supposed to be put anywhere in the reach of animals, it is supposed to be outside of the cage on something(tissue on a table, etc) to take smell out of the room. It says on the MSDS for the product that a large amount of water or milk needs to be ingested to try and dilute the chemicals, this is the suggestion for humans, but that isn't entirely easy to do for rats to force drinking water, I would say a vet visit might be needed, a drop can be a lot for a rat to consume.


----------



## Rosaandkoko (Jun 16, 2013)

Well i just searched online. There are different nilodor products. Tap a drop says no expected problems if ingested on the msds. But then again, i am sure that pertains to a human, not a rat. I assumed if people were using in the rat litter box it wouldnt make a difference to put it on a shaving of aspen. I feel like a total idiot.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

I would still keep a very close eye on them for any reactions, and I haven't ever heard it put in the litter box before only ever in the rat room away from the rats unless you mean a cat litter box? rats like to eat or try to eat anything, I can't clean my ratty Binx's abscess out with hydrogen peroxide without her trying to get a taste of the peroxide, so I have to hold her and make sure she doesn't try to. hopefully your rats will be fine but just keep a very close eye and any odd behavior vets immediately.


----------



## Rosaandkoko (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, she is still alive! I think she looks a tiny bit sluggish to me but could be my imagination. I called the vet and they said if the product is non-toxic, it is non-toxic to her. I called the company and they also confirmed Tap A Drop is definitely non-toxic. But lesson learned. Still I hope she is okay.


----------

